# Test drove 2015 Chevy HD2500



## printman (May 31, 2008)

Test drove a new 2015 HD2500 LTZ. I was not convinced that I should pay $62,000.00 for that truck. I could not get the HD FM stations to acquire signal to hear the bose speakers, the reverse screen was dim and I could not see that it would help unless it was dark outside. The power was ok but I have been driving a Dodge Megacab 2500 with the 5.9 and some Banks goodies so my old 200,000 mile Dodge just feels stronger. I don't want to turn this into my truck is better but soon I would like to have a new truck and I don't want Dodge because the A/C sucked from day one and it is to hot not to have a good A/C. I looked at the Ford 250 Platinum and it looks good but I will say that never owning a Ford truck I am not so sure about them.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

printman said:


> Test drove a new 2015 HD2500 LTZ. I was not convinced that I should pay $62,000.00 for that truck. I could not get the HD FM stations to acquire signal to hear the bose speakers, the reverse screen was dim and I could not see that it would help unless it was dark outside. The power was ok but I have been driving a Dodge Megacab 2500 with the 5.9 and some Banks goodies so my old 200,000 mile Dodge just feels stronger. I don't want to turn this into my truck is better but soon I would like to have a new truck and I don't want Dodge because the A/C sucked from day one and it is to hot not to have a good A/C. I looked at the Ford 250 Platinum and it looks good but I will say that never owning a Ford truck I am not so sure about them.


I used to say that about Ford trucks until I bought my first Ford truck 15 years ago. I've had 3 F150's, and F250 PSD and an F350 PSD.

I haven't had a lick of trouble with any of them. There is a reason they sell more trucks than the others.

Okay. So I'm a Ford Fanboy. Yada yada yada. But there is a reason there are so many of us.


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

Gottagofishin said:


> I used to say that about Ford trucks until I bought my first Ford truck 15 years ago. I've had 3 F150's, and F250 PSD and an F350 PSD.
> 
> I haven't had a lick of trouble with any of them. There is a reason they sell more trucks than the others.
> 
> Okay. So I'm a Ford Fanboy. Yada yada yada. But there is a reason there are so many of us.


Sheeple!


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

The screens on all the trucks are adjustable. It's in the setting menu. HD stations are hard to acquire depending on where you are. I know that one of the stations will not come in sometimes and they are just down the street from my office. 

I wouldn't pay that kind of money for gov motors junk anyway. 

Bought an F250 back in 07 and been driving Ford ever since.


----------



## capt. david (Dec 29, 2004)

$62,000!!! Yikes That's unreal I only paid $72,000 for my house!!


----------



## wellconnected (May 30, 2005)

Have the dodge mega cab 4x4 5.9 and I loved the truck. The A/C does suck. I recently purchased a new Ford F250 4x4 Lariat for 48K + ttl. It has a few minor quirks that take some getting used to but overall I love it. Truck is loaded with everything I wanted and I felt the price was decent. I still have the mega and had planned on keeping it but maintaining two trucks is just too much. I have not driven the mega 100 miles in 3 months. Power and ride is unreal in the F250.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

Haute Pursuit said:


> Sheeple!


Heck DSL has bought like 4 in the last 7 years :rotfl:

cant say i blame him that seems to be the life span of a powerjoke


----------



## SeaY'all (Jul 14, 2011)

I bought the 14 2500HD 
you can adjust the brightness on the back up camera somewhere.
Wished that I could have waited for the 15 but, I needed a truck. They should have some good deals on the 14s now


----------



## DSL_PWR (Jul 22, 2009)

oOslikOo said:


> Heck DSL has bought like 4 in the last 7 years :rotfl:
> 
> cant say i blame him that seems to be the life span of a powerjoke


It's called new technology. I like to buy a new truck every 2 years so I am about par right now.


----------



## oOslikOo (Jul 13, 2010)

DSL_PWR said:


> It's called new technology. I like to buy a new truck every 2 years so I am about par right now.


Congratulations on being able to accomplish that goal!


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

printman said:


> Test drove a new 2015 HD2500 LTZ. I was not convinced that I should pay $62,000.00 for that truck. I could not get the HD FM stations to acquire signal to hear the bose speakers, the reverse screen was dim and I could not see that it would help unless it was dark outside. The power was ok but I have been driving a Dodge Megacab 2500 with the 5.9 and some Banks goodies so my old 200,000 mile Dodge just feels stronger. I don't want to turn this into my truck is better but soon I would like to have a new truck and I don't want Dodge because the A/C sucked from day one and it is to hot not to have a good A/C. I looked at the Ford 250 Platinum and it looks good but I will say that never owning a Ford truck I am not so sure about them.


The HD signal will jump, especially away from the metro. My Ford has an option to turn off HD. I still get the stations but no jumping back and forth


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

StinkBait said:


> The HD signal will jump, especially away from the metro. My Ford has an option to turn off HD. I still get the stations but no jumping back and forth


I keep mine turned off. It works fine when I am in Austin or Houston, but starts to jump when I get about 20 miles outside of town. Mrs GGF's MB does the same thing.


----------



## scwine (Sep 7, 2006)

I buddy of mine is picking his 2015 GMC 3500 diesel single wheel this weekend. Supposedly the 2nd or 3rd one in the area.


----------



## Newbomb Turk (Sep 16, 2005)

oOslikOo said:


> Heck DSL has bought like 4 in the last 7 years :rotfl:
> 
> cant say i blame him that seems to be the life span of a powerjoke


Yep...


----------



## cgmorgan06 (Aug 30, 2008)

scwine said:


> I buddy of mine is picking his 2015 GMC 3500 diesel single wheel this weekend. Supposedly the 2nd or 3rd one in the area.


I ordered my 2015 denali 3500 March 7th. I got a call yesterday saying that it was built and should be at the dealer for me to pick up on April 14th.


----------



## Momma's Worry (Aug 3, 2009)

Test drove a new 2015 HD2500 LTZ. 


dealer let you test drive and then get away without buying?....


----------



## ReelWork (May 21, 2004)

Momma's Worry said:


> Test drove a new 2015 HD2500 LTZ.
> 
> dealer let you test drive and then get away without buying?....


Didn't know it was an obligation to buy when you test drove. Isn't that sort of like getting married after the first date?


----------



## FishinAG22 (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a 2006 5.9 megacab and yes the AC sucked big time. I was a little skeptical on buying a new 2500 ram because of that issue but I bought a new 2013 6.7 2500 last September and I love it. The AC is ice cold 10x better and the interior is great and much more comfortable than my old 2006. Ram really stepped it up and I still have the reliable straight 6 cummins. I am very happy and pleased with my truck.


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

capt. david said:


> $62,000!!! Yikes That's unreal I only paid $72,000 for my house!!


True, but there are many people who will pay that for a bay boat and finance it for up to 15 years. Not me!


----------



## Pocketfisherman (May 30, 2005)

Even more incentives coming on GM trucks since RAM beat them in monthly sales for the first time ever: *http://www.autoblog.com/2014/04/05/chevy-silverado-incentives-losing-to-ram/*


----------



## Charlie in TX (May 4, 2012)

I currently have a 2010 truck. It stickered for $40,020 when. Every so often I look at kbb and build one just like it. The latest sticker was just under $50k. Makes me want to keep my payed off truck just that much more.

Oh. To the original poster. It is not an apples to apples comparison with a moded truck to unmoded.


----------



## HOU Razorback (Feb 21, 2014)

I think what your feeling in the lack of power department is the Allison Transmission doing what it does best, managing power. Google the heavy duty truck pull and see who won..it was the Chevy. 

Now, I'd by a Ford F250 King Ranch PS Diesel tomorrow if I could, but that Duramax/Allison is one fine combination. Best HD transmission you can get in a truck.


----------



## SSST (Jun 9, 2011)

Chevy haters will always hate, but the Duramax/Allison combo can't be touched, that tranny is always in the right gear. The new High Country package will probably push that truck into the 70's, but man they look sharp!


----------



## leadhead10 (May 14, 2010)

I love my 2011 F250 and if I can sell it or get a decent price for trade in then ill be sporting a 2015 F250 in the near future! Nothing is wrong with it but like DSL_PWR I like new technology!


----------

